# ideas for hunting cabin



## chad85

i need cheap ideas for a hunting cabin/shack any ideas


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Here is an 8x10 storage shed my buddy Marc uses for his camp lodging.  I found it for $300- he bought it and we moved about 100 miles to the camp (we  moved it again last summer when we switch camp sites, see pics). 

We insulated it and covered the interier walls with 7-or 8 sheets of OSB.
He put a bunk bed in it - double on the bottom and twin  on the top.  We installed a 5000 BTU AC  in the back wall. He has a shelf on the other wall for his microwave, TV , DVD player etc.

 Kinda wish I wish I  had one sometimes...   then I wouldn't have to raise and lower my popup.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

An old school bus makes a great bunk house.  Have it hauled to camp, rip out all the seats, build plywood walls and insulate them, build bunks down one wall, sleeps about 6-8 comfortably.

I'd love to find an old construction office trailer and gut and rebuild it.


----------



## NOYDB

Try an appliance store see if they'll let you have a refrigerator box.


----------



## whchunter

*Shed*

I've heard some say shipping containers are the way to go since they usually offer the best security and will hold up longer. I have tried to obtain pricing but it seems sellers don't like to post prices on line. I can understand this to some extent but it does look like they would give you a price range...??


----------



## DonArkie

This cabin took me 2 years to build. It is only 406 sq. ft.  Heated , cooled, fullkitchen, full bath, with direct tv. You can get fancy as you want. I believe I have 15,000. in to and will be adding on soon.


----------



## Bayou Hunter

DonArkie said:


> This cabin took me 2 years to build. It is only 406 sq. ft.  Heated , cooled, fullkitchen, full bath, with direct tv. You can get fancy as you want. I believe I have 15,000. in to and will be adding on soon.



Very Nice man.  I gotta buy me a small piece of heaven and do that one day.  Get outta these leases.


----------



## buckfever14

Thats very Nice....


----------



## trial&error

not that many dealers for them, but they show up on craigs list around 2K and up.  look for one near where you want it setup transporting it will prob cost you 300-500 assuming you don't have a heavy trailer.



whchunter said:


> I've heard some say shipping containers are the way to go since they usually offer the best security and will hold up longer. I have tried to obtain pricing but it seems sellers don't like to post prices on line. I can understand this to some extent but it does look like they would give you a price range...??



hey confederate jay is that an angle iron trailer?  I ask because it droops alot for a tandem axle trailer.  Looks like those blocks are doing a number on it.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

What's the budget?
 I got lucky and found a 1975 mobile home that had been used as a lake house. The lake lot lease was up and the new lease terms from the Army Corps Of Engineers required a house to be placed on the lot. The fella that owned said it was mine if I moved it. $1,200 moving fee (170 miles) and a weekend removing the deck and skirting and it was sitting on my "family farm" 2br+ ameneties

My Uncle spent more  at his place and poured a slab, Had a 24' x60' metal building installed. Then insulated and finished the inside using unfinished lumber and beadboard. This place has a large garage on one end,(great for 4 wheelers and gear) a large combined kitchen dining den in the middle and 2 bedrooms/bunkrooms with bathrooms on the other end. If a couple of guys dont mind the sofas will sleep 15.
 On the outside it looks like a tractor storage shed. On the inside it's a full blown lodge complete with a woodburning stove, all kinds of mounts, stainless appliances,big screen sattelite TV  recliners sofas and bunks.( I love this place) and it was done on the cheap for something so nice.


----------



## NOYDB

Define Cheap.


----------



## olcop

*hunting cabin ideas*

X2 on Container:
Contact George Patterson at Lanport in Savannah, 912-659-7791  a really decent guy who will help you all you can ask for, sells 20'--40'--and refrigerated ones, also has a contact who delivers them, on a rollback on steroids.
I bought two from him and had them delivered, going to use them as shops.
also google up "Shop in Container" and "Home in container"
will give you a lot of ideas on how to finish the interior--I didn't buy refrigerated, but I wish I had, already insulated, all you need is a floor and on either type you can bolt through the wall to attach items,--re: the insulated compared to the standard, my initial calculations, indicate that it will cost about $650.00 to insulate one, using OSB,
2x3 studs and paper faced insulation includes sides, ends and roof, standard has a wooden floor--insulated has metal floor, but is built with slots on about 3"centers, so you need a wooden floor installed over it---all to say that for the most part by the time you get one insulated, cost difference may not be that great between standard and refrigerated.  And if I recall correctly, the refers  have   aluminumn sheet metal in the insides and wouldn't require much in the way of finishing
PM me if you want to discuss more
olcop


----------



## Confederate_Jay

hey confederate jay is that an angle iron trailer?  I ask because it droops alot for a tandem axle trailer.  Looks like those blocks are doing a number on it.[/QUOTE]


It got overloaded in the center several years ago and it  warped the cross braces in the back- It's not the  cinder blocks, It looked like that when it was empty- 
I have since had it it fixed  and beefed up.


----------



## jmoser

Hammer, nails, saw.


----------



## SC Hunter

jmoser that is really nice i like i like


----------



## city boy gone country

look on craiglist. sometimes you will find people giving away an old mobile home.


----------



## Resica

How cheap? We have about $20,000 in this.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Resica that is just too nice!


----------



## ben300win

The containers are about 800.00 and up. We looked into getting one for some land in colorado. It was going to be like 3200.00 to get a 40' and have it delivered like 8 hours away. Also you have to have a way to get it off the trailer they haul it on. The 40 footers are about 9000 lbs. We were going to get 2 of them and space them out about 20' apart parallel and put a roof over all of it. Then you would have a covered area that was 20x40. I also looked into getting some that R board in 2" thich to line the walls and ceiling with. They say that the are generally a steam box if you do not have some kind of vent in there.


----------



## Swampy

If you're there to stay, a cheap (or free) old mobile home is good. If you need to be mobile, you can find older campers for sale and spend a few hundred or a few thousand. I've got one (popup) I've had 8 years or so, and we've taken care of it so it's clean, dry, and works just fine. Propane stove, toilet (though you have to dump the canister when full in an appropriate location). I can move it whenever I need to and it's easy to set up.

That said, if you've got some skills, scavenge some materials and slap something together. You can "upgrade" as time and finances permit. 

Regardless of what you end up with: good luck.


----------



## Killdee

He did say cheap!!! Some of you fellers have some real purdy shacks. Back in the late 70's we framed up a 16x16 set on cinder blocks wrapped it with plastic and covered the out side with free sawmill slabs. Tin roof couple windows and door wood heater in the center. I'll have to find a pic or 2 and scan them. It was a comfy little shack that slept 7-8 of us 20 year olds.


----------



## meatseeker

chad85 said:


> i need cheap ideas for a hunting cabin/shack any ideas



don't know exactly what you have in mind but there is a local trading channel where here. theres a container off a box truck he has already put a window and door in it. think he was using it for storage. hes askin 550. if your interested holler back and i'll look up the number. its 8x8x15 i think.


----------



## Resica

Confederate_Jay said:


> Resica that is just too nice!



Thank you.


----------

